# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Resolved appletreestore

## fordotera

Ownedcore Name: mem...treestore.html
Discord Name: appleapple#2328
Ownedcore scam link: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...onds-gold.html


Other sites scam link: No

Did you use a middleman?: No


Explain what happened: attempted to sell 5kk AD in Neverwinter online via auction house for 15$ (3$ each 1kk) and have been scammed. He just keeps ignoring me by the current time.

Proofs: screenshots on google drive

Please help me in this situation

----------


## D3Boost

Can you please show a screenshot of the Discord username as well as the ID. Here's how to find the Discord ID: Security check

@appletreestore Please reply.

----------


## appletreestore

Hey friend,tell me your discord name plz

----------


## fordotera

This is his ID: 759364550762954763

Proofs: google drive with screenshots

----------


## fordotera

My discord name: phil#8072

----------


## appletreestore

> My discord name: phil#8072


Hey friend, I’m sorry to have caused you trouble,I have told my staff that they must pay immediately next time.The payment has been transferred to your account,please check it.

----------


## appletreestore

Sorry again.

----------


## fordotera

Thank you! I received it. I can see clearly that problem was caused by your staff and don't blame you. Should I contact you in here (ownedcore) before next possible trades (just to make sure it is you)?

----------


## appletreestore

> Thank you! I received it. I can see clearly that problem was caused by your staff and don't blame you. Should I contact you in here (ownedcore) before next possible trades (just to make sure it is you)?


Yup,contact me here to confirm .

----------


## D3Boost

Thanks for everyone's cooperation.

Case resolved & closed.

----------

